# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  TUM Institute for Ethics in Artificial Intelligence, Technical University of Munich, Munich, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

ieai.mcts.tum.de

youtube.com/@instituteforethicsinartifi6091

twitter.com/IEAITUM

linkedin.com/company/ieaitum

Director - Christoph Lütge

Thomas Hofmann

Executive Director - Caitlin Corrigan

----------


## Airicist

"Facebook and the Technical University of Munich Announce New Independent TUM Institute for Ethics in Artificial Intelligence"

January 20, 2019

----------

